# ichthammol ointment uses?



## cjean (May 1, 2007)

First, I'm wondering if anyone has ever used it over a wound with absorbable stitches? Specially on an animal.

What are the other things people have used it for, besides drawing salve?

I've heard it's great stuff, and we have a nice new tub just aching to be used!


----------



## cjean (May 1, 2007)

Wind in Her Hair said:


> be careful -be very careful. Slather a little of that on you and people will know you're coming before you get there -major horrendous garlic breath fumes.
> 
> And some people have terrible skin reactions from the stuff. Don't ask me how I know - suffice it to say - I know!


 Okay.....that tells me what it's BAD for....now, any other good info?


----------



## HappyFarmer (Jun 17, 2006)

We LOVE Ichthammol. Use it as a drawing salve though. Never used it for anything else. Deep slivers, infected wounds, stuff works great. Doesn't seem to wear off as easily as say, TTTAntibiotic ointment either.

I don't see why you couldn't use it on a wound with stitches. Sorry, no new ideas, wanted to comment as we just used it this weekend. Not sure about allergies as we havn't had any reactions.
HF


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

Boy, that is some nasty stuff! I had a bad rash on both legs for almost a year, and it was among one of the many treatments recommended. I have to say it didn't do me any harm (other than my sense of smell, peeeuuuww!), but didn't do me any good either. Turned out I was having a reaction to the black mold growing in my slum-lord's house, lol. As soon as I moved out of there it cleared right up. I still have the small tube I bought then, but I'd have to be pretty desperate before I'd ever use it again.  Good luck with that!


----------



## farmergirl (Aug 2, 2005)

It's used as a drawing agent in poultices for horses. I have had good luck using it to draw out brewing hoof abscesses.


----------



## busybee870 (Mar 2, 2006)

my mom used them for boils. it extracts the infection.


----------



## cjean (May 1, 2007)

> Turned out I was having a reaction to the black mold growing in my slum-lord's house, lol


 Whoa, I've heard black mold is really yucky stuff. Causes all sorts of bad reactions.


----------



## JuliaM (Oct 15, 2006)

We use it alot for the animals and us! My gelding got tangled up in a rp panel, scraped up his leg pretty good, put that on, it not only healed up alot faster, took the swelling down but kept if protected from dirt and stuff, use it for abscesses and also if we have an infection, my little boy had a ingrown toenail, we soaked it and put that stuff on with a bandage and the next day, my little one was running around, toe all better.
Then one of my old neighbors was in a train accident, he was the flagman, the condutor thought he had flagged him to start backing up the train and my neighbor fell, getting his leg stuck up under the train, well after a number of surgeries, they took his leg, right under the knee, after mths of trying to get the infection out, the docs desided to take more, was set to have it done, like within a week, the guy came over and told me about it, I asked him if he wanted to try something else, he said can't hurt, so I told him to go home soak his nub, dry it up really good and let air hit it, I went over after about 1 hr and put that nasty stuff on, told him to do it the sameway everyday , once a day, when he went into the doc, the infection was gone.....the docs asked what he different and he told them the crazy lady from next door, gave me a horse med that she used on her horses....hahaha, but atleast he still has what was left of his leg.....I love the nasty smellin stuff.


----------



## MoonshadowMom (Jan 26, 2008)

Used it for years and would not be without it. Drawing salve, boils, splinters or any infection. We all use it and no one I know of has had an allergic reaction.
Use on animals too. We call it "tar" and it is somewhat of a petroleum product.
Cheap and useful. Buy two tubes if it works for you when you find it...it can be hard to find.


----------



## cjean (May 1, 2007)

I have a 14 oz jar of it that I ordered from Hoegger's Goat Dairy supply. Opened it this morning for the first time, to put on the dog's stitches.

Oh yeah. It really stinks! It's a good thing he is wearing a cone on his head, as he would LOVE to lick it off. Probably, he would like to roll on himself, as he smells like something dead!


----------



## jil101ca (Jul 2, 2007)

It also encourages hoof growth as well, rub in well around the cornet band.


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

MoonshadowMom said:


> Buy two tubes if it works for you when you find it...it can be hard to find.


When I bought mine, I had to ask the pharmacist for it. He said they sell it over-the-counter freely, but keep it in the back, so people have to know to ask for it. Not sure why, didn't think to ask.


----------



## Murron (Oct 17, 2007)

Looooove it! We've used it on boil-type infections, splinters, etc for drawing. (After using it many years on horses)

Yep, it stinks. But it works. Never had a problem with it. 

Callie - We also have to ask the pharmacist for it as well. It's not available on the regular shelves! I think you can get "Boil Ease" or something like that on the shelf. 

IMHO, nuthin' beats regular old icthammol! (Or icthymol, or icthamol... whatever! )


----------



## Fae (Mar 9, 2005)

We sell it in big jars for animal use in our feed store but I have a tube I bought at WalMart to use on us in case we need it. Years ago a neighbor gave me some to use on my son to bring something like a boil to a head. It worked so I keep some on hand.


----------

